# Looking for a boat!



## Beerguy91 (Apr 4, 2016)

alright guys, 

I am currently in the market for a boat! I need something that is small enough to be towed behind a full sized v8 pickup but big enough to make it out to the floaters without carrying too much extra fuel on deck. Not looking to break the bank on this, it will probably make the trip about once a month so the cheaper the better. A cuddy would be nice but not a must.

Thank you guys!!


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

Something with twins, 22-24 degree dead rise, and a nice open layout. Imo under 28ft (for your towing) a cuddy is a hot box waste of space. Nice to store stuff I guess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

Now a cuddy with a generator and ac.... Different story 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Price range? 

Cape Horn and contender 31's seem to be very popular for floater boats.


----------



## Beerguy91 (Apr 4, 2016)

honestly, the cheaper the better for me, i dont have 100k to drop on a boat. 20k would be great, but the likelihood of finding a decent boat for that is slim. I would like to spend no more than 45k


----------



## Little_Kracken (Oct 8, 2015)

That's a tuff boat to find. Most smaller boats don't hold enough full. Look at some of the 26' sail fish boats with the twin 150 four stokes. A guy on the board here has one.


----------



## btravlin2 (Sep 30, 2010)

Beerguy91 said:


> honestly, the cheaper the better for me, i dont have 100k to drop on a boat. 20k would be great, but the likelihood of finding a decent boat for that is slim. I would like to spend no more than 45k


There are suitable boats in your price range, but they are older and they aren't always for sale. Only patience can find them. You have to sit and be ready to pounce when the deal comes along. If you're in a hurry it will cost you.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I wouldn't count on a floater ready boat for $45k 

For that price you will get a 10 year old boat with 2 strokes or an older hull with newer 4 strokes and lots of twin 150 powered 24-26' boats. Great boats for sure but you need something extremely reliable to consistently fish 130+ miles offshore. The 26 sailfish and sea hunt 26/27 with twin 150's is a good option tho and proven floater capable. 

Seems like $70k is a good starting point for 30 ish foot boats with decent power. Check the hull truth


----------



## gethookedadventures01 (Dec 29, 2015)

Sailfish 2660 ran ours 142 miles (statue) offshore a few weeks ago. Averages around 1.9-2.0 mpg.


----------



## Beerguy91 (Apr 4, 2016)

gethookedadventures01 said:


> Sailfish 2660 ran ours 142 miles (statue) offshore a few weeks ago. Averages around 1.9-2.0 mpg.


round trip, or one way??


----------



## gethookedadventures01 (Dec 29, 2015)

Beerguy91 said:


> round trip, or one way??


1 way carried an extra 60 gallons. Trolled for an entire day, never killed the engines, chased down shrimp boats on the way in (east and west) burned 210 on the trip.


----------



## JWT (Jun 28, 2004)

Look no further, 25' Worldcat. Only 25 footer that can comfortably make the floaters on a regular basis without beating the passengers up. Storms pop up, weather changes can be abrupt, its high bow and high gunwales have a purpose. 200 gallons fuel and 2 mpg will allow you to go almost anywhere.


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

26 Angler will give 99% of Contender bang for a lot less buck but...and not to be a jerk....IMO folks with the experience, seamanship and presence of mind to make floater trips are generally frying a little bigger fish than "which boat do I need."

Maybe step back and make an honest assessment of your experience and capabilities. Rolling out 100+ for an overnighter is something you HAVE to work up to. I am 51 and have been going offshore a bunch of years but there are plenty of young 30 somethings more prepared and capable of safely executing a floater trip than I am. Good luck sir.


----------



## gethookedadventures01 (Dec 29, 2015)

HTJ said:


> 26 Angler will give 99% of Contender bang for a lot less buck but...and not to be a jerk....IMO folks with the experience, seamanship and presence of mind to make floater trips are generally frying a little bigger fish than "which boat do I need."
> 
> Maybe step back and make an honest assessment of your experience and capabilities. Rolling out 100+ for an overnighter is something you HAVE to work up to. I am 51 and have been going offshore a bunch of years but there are plenty of young 30 somethings more prepared and capable of safely executing a floater trip than I am. Good luck sir.


Good option too


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

IMO a 28 McKee craft is one of the very best hulls ever built under 30ft. Rides better than a 31 contender, hold 280 or so in fuel, tons of storage that is all insulated, 10ft beam, and sexy lines. Not built today as McKee but aegis is building them and you can still get parts. 55 knot boat with twin 250's but will go 14-20 knots in nasty seas. Not sure how many are around but I'd not hesitate to own another one. Good luck


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

I've got a Fountain 29 CC less than $40K ..


----------



## Makomecrazy (Mar 29, 2012)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1894666

Depending on fuel tank size anbd fuel burn, this boat might make a great starter.


----------



## hendo (May 15, 2012)

I have a 1999 25' World Cat with 2012 Suzuki 150HP 4-strokes that I would parts ways with for around $45000


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

HTJ said:


> 26 Angler will give 99% of Contender bang for a lot less buck but...and not to be a jerk....IMO folks with the experience, seamanship and presence of mind to make floater trips are generally frying a little bigger fish than "which boat do I need."
> 
> Maybe step back and make an honest assessment of your experience and capabilities. Rolling out 100+ for an overnighter is something you HAVE to work up to. I am 51 and have been going offshore a bunch of years but there are plenty of young 30 somethings more prepared and capable of safely executing a floater trip than I am. Good luck sir.


^^^This^^^

Not saying you shouldn't buy a boat with your final gold in mind but you need to work up to it. In addition, a new to you boat in the $45k range with floater capability is not likely reliable. The reliability has to be proven thru several shorter, successful trips.

I have a 2396 Hydrasports. It has twin 150s and 180 gallons of fuel. I have been out 30 miles when it got a bit nautical. I would have liked a bit more fiberglass under me. I would much rather a 2796/2800 but you will need a 3/4 ton truck if you will tow it much. It will be up over 5 tons.


----------



## cogswell (Mar 23, 2012)

This post isn't to suggest what I have is what you need, just to address the "cuddy" topic.

Buying my 2nd boat I went with a deal I couldn't pass up on a 24' sailfish WAC. Didn't have the deadrise I wanted, but was thinking with a cuddy, it would be great for the family when I do bay trips or state water. It isn't big enough to go to the floaters (wasn't ready for that yet anyways). I have taken it 40 miles out. For a fishing boat I plan to take that far out, I will not buy another cuddy. The loss of deck space is way too much. A 40 mile trip it is nice to have 3-4 people on the boat. A cuddy puts everyone on top of each other. Even my 24' and how wide it is, I prefer only two people, 3 gets crowded. I still don't regret my purchase as the price was too good to pass up, but my next boat will be a pure CC for longer trips. 

If you want to go to the floaters, and you don't have deep pockets, you will want more people with you to share the costs. A cuddy limits your options greatly unless you can get something huge (which your description says not). Just .02 from someone else learning as I go.


----------



## Cabollero (Jun 1, 2011)

A cuddy cabin without a generator and AC is like locking yourself in a car with the windows cracked in August. Also, if you have the time and money for a trip a month you've got most people beat. The boat should be the easy part.


----------



## reeldeep (Mar 11, 2016)

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-sale-wanted/742619-2005-cobia-274-w-yamaha-f-150-s-venice-la-new-price.html
This will get you there and just below your budget.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

45K will buy you 15 trips on a nice charter, and closer to 25 trips on any decent one.


----------



## Cabollero (Jun 1, 2011)

Or 2250 lap dances. Boats are overrated anyway.


----------



## RobATX (Apr 5, 2011)

26' Sailfish is an awesome boat. I bought mine used for 35k and spent another 15k and about a year getting it floater ready (doing all the work myself.) Would have been much more otherwise. 20k just ain't going to cut it amigo.


----------



## Beerguy91 (Apr 4, 2016)

The boat will belong to a buddy and I. We have both agreed to narrow the search down to a center console. We have depth in terms of crew to split running costs with. He sold his boat last year to buy land. Used to take his down to the spars all the time. we came up with the number 45,000 because we assume were going to have to put thousands out of pocket to get the boat the way we want it (new pumps, maintenance, electronics, ext....)


----------



## gethookedadventures01 (Dec 29, 2015)

Beerguy91 said:


> The boat will belong to a buddy and I. We have both agreed to narrow the search down to a center console. We have depth in terms of crew to split running costs with. He sold his boat last year to buy land. Used to take his down to the spars all the time. we came up with the number 45,000 because we assume were going to have to put thousands out of pocket to get the boat the way we want it (new pumps, maintenance, electronics, ext....)


We bought ours out of Florida. With top of the line electronics, 4 strokes, and awesome rigging as far as outriggers, center rigger, 72nm open array radar, the works for that price range.


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

22 pilothouse sports.


----------



## gethookedadventures01 (Dec 29, 2015)

LUISJG said:


> 22 pilothouse sports.


10 degree dead rise? I wouldn't run that boat across east Galveston bay in 10 knot winds. That's definitely a east coast boat. No way would I own that for offshore out of Texas.


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

There is someone on the TX coast selling a hydra sports 28 with twin newer Yamaha f250s that was around 45k. Also a nice 30ft well craft in the classifieds with twin ox66s for under 40k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Angler 2600
McKee 24
Sailfish 2600
Contender 23t
Contender 25open that has been repowered
are examples in your price range

Look for 22-24 degree hulls that hold a lot of fuel 25'+. Need close to a 400 mile range, good electronics. Fourstrokes is better for overnight trips. 

I bought a floater ready boat for 45k, it can be done. Since then I have spent more on upgrades/repower on my Anlger 2600cc then I bought it for, but I love the boat so decided to keep it a few years.


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

gethookedadventures01 said:


> 10 degree dead rise? I wouldn't run that boat across east Galveston bay in 10 knot winds. That's definitely a east coast boat. No way would I own that for offshore out of Texas.


really ? you are wroung. I been in 25 mile winds and absolutly rides beatifull
this is how it behaves in 10 ft swells. 





...


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

^^^ Luis you can keep that, no thanks.


----------



## gethookedadventures01 (Dec 29, 2015)

LUISJG said:


> really ? you are wroung. I been in 25 mile winds and absolutly rides beatifull
> 
> this is how it behaves in 10 ft swells.
> 
> ...


Your video proved my point. Also your idea of a beautiful ride is way skewed along with your idea of 10' swells. Those are not 10' seas my friend.


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

gethookedadventures01 said:


> Your video proved my point. Also your idea of a beautiful ride is way skewed along with your idea of 10' swells. Those are not 10' seas my friend.


I was being sarcastic , relax.
\:rotfl:


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

As some others have mentioned, dead rise is very critical when fishing far off the Texas coast when the weather switches on you. It's not likely your gonna see 10ftrs out of Texas (unless you plan poorly) but being a long ways offshore and having to slog it in in closely spaced 3-5' seas for 60 + miles is gonna beat everyone on the boat to death if your boat won't eat up the waves. Boats with more deadrise cut through the closely spaced washing machine waves rather than banging through them. I also have a Angler 2600 and it simply eats up stuff that would beat you up in a similar sized boat. I spent 3 days fishing out of Venice a week ago and on the last day we were like 25 miles out and coming in in 3-4' seas and not only was it easy riding but I was doing it at 25-30 mph. I was taking it really easy as I had a buddy in a smaller boat and didn't want to leave them alone out there. Not all boats are created equal, that's for sure.


----------



## Limit up (May 3, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## Jstimp92 (Feb 24, 2015)

im selling my 2004 caravelle sea hawk 230 cc
has a 130 gal gas tank with a 250 suzuki four stroke. great gas milage. im looking to upgrade. this boat has been great to me and well taken care of. here are some pictures. let me know if your interested, i can send you some more info for you if youd like. or if you know anybody looking for a nice towable boat let me know. im asking 19,000 for it.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Jolly Roger said:


> Angler 2600
> McKee 24
> Sailfish 2600
> Contender 23t
> ...


Another is the SH, I have a 26' that has been a great boat, but alas I'm thinking of selling it and moving up to a 31' CH or Contender and recently the Express's to further complicate the search! Lol..


----------



## KrazyPlace (May 2, 2016)

TexasCub said:


> ...I also have a Angler 2600 and it simply eats up stuff that would beat you up in a similar sized boat. I spent 3 days fishing out of Venice a week ago and on the last day we were like 25 miles out and coming in in 3-4' seas and not only was it easy riding but I was doing it at 25-30 mph. I was taking it really easy as I had a buddy in a smaller boat and didn't want to leave them alone out there. Not all boats are created equal, that's for sure.


I was that smaller boat working hard to keep up to that 2600 Angler. I'll confirm that the Angler was making easy work of those waves. It's a nice boat setup nicely for fishing.


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

I used to wonder how much dead rise matters, when Im off shore and pass 28ft CC boats with flatter hulls in my 22 it reminds me. Il take the tender tippy performance on the anchor any day over pounding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Fountain 31TE, fast and efficient. Can readily be had in your price range.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

My old Pursuit had a "20 degree deadrise", which I always found interesting since the transom was pretty much flat! I can only assume they were quoting mid-hull deadrise. Don't get caught up too much in deadrise, many other factors come in to play. 

I agree with Ryan and David. Sailfish 2660 or Mckee Craft 28 would be great boats.


----------



## Capt. Overkill (Jun 21, 2013)

I went through same process last year with a similar price range although I was less focused on having floater range. I test rode several boats and all I can say is go for the biggest cat or high deadrise boat you can afford. I ended up buying and shipping a boat from the East Coast and repowering with new 4 strokes and new Garmin Electronics all for <$50k (including shipping, tax, etc.). Some amazing deals to be had from New Jersey to Florida...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

An re-done 70's 23 sea craft with enclosed transom and bracket a single 250-300 and bigger (150gal ish) tank or 2x 75gal. About to start this project myself. A friend of mine gets ~3mpg out of his. Cruise low 30's.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

In the last 3 years I have owned 3 boats in the 25' ish range and due to not comfortably being able to fish 100+ miles out consistently I never kept one long. 

I ran a bluewater 2550 for one season and hated the 2 strokes and 2 piece construction. Ride was great it was 28' loa with bracket. This boat with 4 strokes would be great if 2 piece construction doesn't bother you.

Next I ran a Parker 2501 also 28' loa with bracket. This boat layout and simplicity was awesome I truly loved it but the lack of dead rise beat me badly in 2-3' seas. Great boat for calm weather and slower cruise speed, a 2801 Parker would be a great boat here.

Last I had a Competition 25 also 28' loa. Boat was fast and ride was amazing. Very tight on cockpit space and storage it was a 3-4 person boat max. Pretty unstable at rest too. Good boat just no room for long trip gear.

I would look hard for the angler 2600 or contender 25 open or 27- or the sailfish 2660 looks amazing too if you stay around 26-28'


----------



## bays90 (Feb 9, 2011)

There are plenty of good boats out there might want to bump it up a little, I just sold my 2007 240 Everglades with twin Honda 150's in California for 54K ( I bought it 3 years earlier in Destin for the same price) we made plenty of trips out to the floaters carried 160 gallons in the tank. Look for boat in Florida and bring it back gonna save you 10-20% over the Texas market don't be scared of getting something with 1000 hours the new outboards are good for 3000+ I have always had a problem buying a boat that was 7-10 years old and 200 hours motors need to be ran to work out issues


----------



## Makomecrazy (Mar 29, 2012)

Yachtworld.com
http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/2004/Angler-2600-CC-2933684/United-States#.V0dG8fkrKUk
http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/2004/Angler-2700-CC-2886068/Bluffton/SC/United-States#.V0dHEPkrKUk
http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/2002/Angler-274F-2720260/St-Petersburg/FL/United-States#.V0dHKfkrKUk
http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/2003/Angler-3100CC-2863312/Miami/FL/United-States#.V0dHSfkrKUk
http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/200...6/Port-St-Lucie/FL/United-States#.V0dHZfkrKUk
http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/2005/Sailfish-2660-CC-2963080/Freeport/NY/United-States#.V0dHevkrKUk
http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/200...r-2859651/Brick/NJ/United-States#.V0dJffkrKUk
http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/200...970/Outer-Banks/NC/United-States#.V0dJp_krKUk


----------



## Makomecrazy (Mar 29, 2012)

http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/200...45991/Edgartown/MA/United-States#.V0dK-PkrKUk


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Just off the cuff..

But HotRods Boat does exactly what you asked originally. towable, no extra fuel needed, lots of storage, very economical both in cost and fuel..

All you need is 1-2' seas and its a done deal in what ever model it is... You might send him a PM and ask about what type boat and year model it is... 
tank holds nearly 230 gallons.. and gets like 2 miles to the gallon on good seas...

i havent read the other post. Im sure there are many other economical ones out there that will work great also...

Hog


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Does anybody run a Grady 265 Express here? I fish on a friends 282 Sailfish, and love it, but the 265 has a pretty neat layout and can be had in your price range. I know everyone is leaning towards CC but being able to lay back behind some curtains to get out of spray is pretty nice. But maybe I'm just getting spoiled  Have also taken some great naps in the cabin on ride in with the bow hatch cracked open and breeze ripping through. Both also have a pretty large cockpit for the length. Good luck with your search.


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Like others have said, buying outside of Texas will save you some good coin 99% of the time. There's plenty of good/great deals out there, you just have to be patient and find them. Once they pop up, be extra ready to pull the trigger and make it happen if its what you're wanting because someone else just like you is doing the same thing. 

There's a nice 25 or 27 Contender on THT just north of your budget that may be worth a look. Don't be bashful in asking a lower offer, thats part of the game. The asking price is just a starting point, and most are too high. Good luck


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Worth a mention that larger boat size does not always equal to more range. To get good range it is a combo of fuel efficient hull and correct power. Many 25-28' boats have more range then there 30'+ cousins. With a low budget the larger boats in that price range are going to have older power, this could cost you a lot of range.


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

Cape Horn...built like a tank, plenty of range. Own a 23T. Rides well after some tweaking, it's dry and fast. You aren't gonna want to be out in 4s ina smaller boat. It's not even fun in a 40cc.


----------



## Thehighlander (Jan 3, 2012)

I javelin an older hull rollover with 2 stroke 225's, lookin to get rid of it cheap 10,250. Needs electronics and t top. It's a center consol walk around with an 8' v birth. Good trailer and reliable motors. Costomize it your way and your off to the floaters 300gal tank.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

I will chime in just a little bit here. We were just in this predicament of looking for a boat for under 40k or so, preferrably under 34k if i recall. We ended up going for a cape horn 27 with 200 hours on it and repowered with newer f200s with 320 hours on it. We looked at ALOT of boats for probably 9 months so ive seen a ton of listings. I would be VERY weary on taking a 20k or less boat out to the floaters. To be under 30k it seems **most of the time at least** the hull is either in bad shape, spider web cracks in the gel coat in places and such, is a pre 2000 build or has more than 1500 hours on the motors. Now, of course guys have put 5000 hours on their yamahas (literally) and yes guys back in the day took since engine boats out all over the place but theres a reason a boat thats 23, 24, 25' + is less than 30k. Then comes fuel capacity, things less than 26 feet rarely have over a 200 gallon tank so you have to take into account the fuel burn and such. 

Not trying to turn you away from anything, just putting my .02 since we were/are in your situation. We have a 210 gallon tank i believe ( 2 tanks technically) and floater trips will be very rare for us if we even do them at all. 

I do agree that the McKee crafts are a good find but dang are they hard to actually find! 

From our research a fountain would be another good boat to look into. Did a ton of research and for the price theyre really pretty good


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

*mckee*



Blueshoes said:


> I will chime in just a little bit here. We were just in this predicament of looking for a boat for under 40k or so, preferrably under 34k if i recall. We ended up going for a cape horn 27 with 200 hours on it and repowered with newer f200s with 320 hours on it. We looked at ALOT of boats for probably 9 months so ive seen a ton of listings. I would be VERY weary on taking a 20k or less boat out to the floaters. To be under 30k it seems **most of the time at least** the hull is either in bad shape, spider web cracks in the gel coat in places and such, is a pre 2000 build or has more than 1500 hours on the motors. Now, of course guys have put 5000 hours on their yamahas (literally) and yes guys back in the day took since engine boats out all over the place but theres a reason a boat thats 23, 24, 25' + is less than 30k. Then comes fuel capacity, things less than 26 feet rarely have over a 200 gallon tank so you have to take into account the fuel burn and such.
> 
> Not trying to turn you away from anything, just putting my .02 since we were/are in your situation. We have a 210 gallon tank i believe ( 2 tanks technically) and floater trips will be very rare for us if we even do them at all.
> 
> ...


 we love our mckee...had ours up for sale and got burned on a 28 for sale....searched for over 6 mo and could not find anything close to my 24' up to 100k,.........i will hear back blow, but kept my McKee


----------



## KEGLEG (Jan 15, 2012)

LUISJG said:


> really ? you are wroung. I been in 25 mile winds and absolutly rides beatifull
> 
> this is how it behaves in 10 ft swells.
> 
> ...


I got sea sick watching that vid


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

A 25 contender (open) would be perfect. Heavy but perfect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

LUISJG said:


> really ? you are wroung. I been in 25 mile winds and absolutly rides beatifull
> this is how it behaves in 10 ft swells.
> 
> 
> ...


And 2'chop in mine.. If not for the cabin I would be soaked!

http://s1316.photobucket.com/user/mylittlebigboat/media/GOPR0048_zps507be599.mp4.html


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

trapper67 said:


> we love our mckee...had ours up for sale and got burned on a 28 for sale....searched for over 6 mo and could not find anything close to my 24' up to 100k,.........i will hear back blow, but kept my McKee


a 28 would be an awesome boat! We came close to buying a 24 back in like.... december i guess but it sold faster than we could get to it! haha


----------



## Fired Up (May 29, 2013)

IMO - I would want 30'+ for the floaters. I regularly run my boat (25') out 100 miles but the floaters are out of my reach without extra fuel ( hold 175 ). Sure a smaller boat may do it in right conditions but eventiually you will get caught with your pants down out there and trust me it's no fun and it's a long long way for assistance. My min would be a 27 Contender which is almost 30' and go up from there.. Good luck


----------



## gethookedadventures01 (Dec 29, 2015)

Fired Up said:


> IMO - I would want 30'+ for the floaters. I regularly run my boat (25') out 100 miles but the floaters are out of my reach without extra fuel ( hold 175 ). Sure a smaller boat may do it in right conditions but eventiually you will get caught with your pants down out there and trust me it's no fun and it's a long long way for assistance. My min would be a 27 Contender which is almost 30' and go up from there.. Good luck


So you don't need the extra 5' just the extra fuel. Our 26' holds 200 gallons and has plenty of range for the floaters.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

One down fall of the SH, not enough fuel capacity.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Two I have been watching, either one would be a upgrade for me!!! Lol

http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/5585390610.html
http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/5579151997.html


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

I really like this one though!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1885490&highlight=Fountain


----------



## Makomecrazy (Mar 29, 2012)

Make certain to have any 2004-2009 Yamaha 200-250hp motors exhaust tubes scoped. Go to the hull truth dot com and do the research on those motors before you buy. You could be very sorry if you don't.

That 32' stepped hull Wellcraft could be a really great deal. Has the specific year model 250hp Yamaha's with the exhaust tube issue though........


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

2008 Ocean Waves 33' in 2cool classifieds now looks great for $59k


----------



## Black fin (Jul 3, 2008)

Beer guy I sent you a pm about a boat


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

A little over budget but a very capable boat with good range and new power. Only down side is no trailer. 
http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-s...-2014-yamaha-f200s-135-hours.html#post9100606


----------



## Sabine Flounder Pounder2 (Jun 29, 2016)

May be a 31 fountain on the market soon in your price range.


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

gethookedadventures01 said:


> So you don't need the extra 5' just the extra fuel. Our 26' holds 200 gallons and has plenty of range for the floaters.


No I think he has a very valid point. I got some very good advice when I bought my boat. Buy as big as you can afford to still pay maintenance and operating cost plus 10%every year for upgrades and new equipment. Now where his point is valid is that floater trips are obviously tuna fishing and overnighting. Having no room for people to comfortably fish and sleep or rest is miserable. I have 200 gallons at 2-2.25mpg and still carry 100 gallons on the deck mostly because I like options when I'm out. The adage that you will always wish you went bigger I think is true up to a point. I haven't hit that point yet so yes next boat will be in the 36-38 ft range. Also don't expect your first boat will be exactly what you want. You will learn the good and the bad from operating her.


----------



## HammerDown08 (Jun 28, 2016)

Fin Reaper said:


> No I think he has a very valid point. I got some very good advice when I bought my boat. Buy as big as you can afford to still pay maintenance and operating cost plus 10%every year for upgrades and new equipment. Now where his point is valid is that floater trips are obviously tuna fishing and overnighting. Having no room for people to comfortably fish and sleep or rest is miserable. I have 200 gallons at 2-2.25mpg and still carry 100 gallons on the deck mostly because I like options when I'm out. The adage that you will always wish you went bigger I think is true up to a point. I haven't hit that point yet so yes next boat will be in the 36-38 ft range. Also don't expect your first boat will be exactly what you want. You will learn the good and the bad from operating her.


We went from a 20ft angler 1-1/2 years 29SS for 2 years then we moved up over the 30ft range with our 35 Seahunter what a difference that made, really thought we would've had that boat for ever. Now we are running 37 Seahunter and wow what a difference 3ft makes and 2ft on the beam. Pretty sure we will have this one a LONG time.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*28' Dusky with twins*

I am having a Dusky Bay Shark custom built for me right now - but I have ridden on a 28' with twins and it was REAL snotty coming back - ate up those following waves like butter

All Duskys are custom THREE PIECE rigid hulls that will take the bad stuff, big carolina flare - and priced new about 4-5K better than the spec mass produced hulls.


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

HammerDown08 said:


> We went from a 20ft angler 1-1/2 years 29SS for 2 years then we moved up over the 30ft range with our 35 Seahunter what a difference that made, really thought we would've had that boat for ever. Now we are running 37 Seahunter and wow what a difference 3ft makes and 2ft on the beam. Pretty sure we will have this one a LONG time.


Yeah that 37 you're running now looks sweet. I didn't realize the beam was that different between the 35 and 37.


----------



## shrimpcaster (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a 2007 sailfish 2660 wac , yamaha twin 150 4-strokes less than 200 hrs. hard top, out riggers , 200 gal. fuel tank clean boat loaded ready to go .if interested give me a call 281.914.9844


----------

